# UV light?



## fla_hedgehog (May 21, 2010)

Hello. I have a hedgehog. She's more than four years old (she was a rescue so I don't know her actual age, but I've had her for four years). For about a week she stopped eating and was drinking very little. She was wobbly and lethargic. Today, my dad took her to the vet for me since he's retired. I later called the vet to verify information because it seemed odd. 

The vet said he thinks she needs exposure to UV light (I think UV or UVB - I'm borrowing a reptical light) He said she needs the exposure to the light to strengthen her bones and help her body function. He also said she has a neurological condition affecting her hind legs. He gave her a B12 injection and a convenia injection, and gave me vibramycin to give to her. 

I was confused why or how a nocturnal animal would need 12 hours exposure during the daytime to UV light. My hedgie hides in her purple house and sleeps during the day. He explained they are active at times during the day and that's when she'll get exposure. Though, for now, the purple house has to go...she's under a light piece of cloth. 

Does this sound right? Has anyone else been told to use lighting for their hedgehog? I've never had to give my hedgehog medication. Are there any side effects I should be aware of relating to what she was given? 

I appreciate your insight and assistance.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never heard of them needing UV light just that they need 12-14 hours of light so that it simulates day and night. I think most people here just leave the overhead room light on or have a lamp with a regular light bulb in it. Hopefully more will come along though that have more experience and may give some more insight into this.

Hope your little one feels better.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Some people feel there should be a UV light or broad spectrum lighting. It certainly won't hurt and whether it will help is up for debate.


----------



## fla_hedgehog (May 21, 2010)

Thank you for the responses. Not doing harm is important! The last thing I want to do is hurt her while she's not feeling well!!


----------

